# How many Small Bales to an acre?



## BFG (20 January 2010)

As above, roughly how many small bales of hay do you normally get per acre of grass?


----------



## poodle20 (20 January 2010)

I was told approx 100 small bales per acre.  I.e. 10 acres would make about 1,000 bales.


----------



## 3Beasties (20 January 2010)

Really?!  I didn't realize it was that many, I'm definitely going to get some of mine this year if that is the case


----------



## BFG (20 January 2010)

Ditto if that is the case then it definitely sounds good to me..


----------



## Clodagh (20 January 2010)

Just spoke to OH and we get about 1000 off our 10ish acres, maybe slightly less. So it sounds about right.


----------



## poodle20 (20 January 2010)

The farmer where my horses are, cuts his own hay and that is what he told me.  He cuts an 8 acre and a 10 acre field and expects to get around 1800 bales.  Around here to get someone to cut a field, turn and bale it costs about £1/£1.50 per bale so if you have got your own field it is probably cheaper than buying hay in.  Suppose it depends whereabouts in the country you are.  This is in West Yorkshire.


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I was told approx 100 small bales per acre.  I.e. 10 acres would make about 1,000 bales. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be a maximum unless you left a field empty from Feb until August and made hay before the grass got knocked right down!  And it would require a very good sward to start with (which a lot of horse paddocks don't have) and everything going right.

It would be safer to budget on 60-70 - and get a nice surprise if you exceed that.


----------



## Dubsie (20 January 2010)

It really depends on many factors!  For years we've been getting about 100+/acre off our own fields but this year without preparing the land we cut a neigbours untouched field that hasn't had anything done to it for many years not even grazed(bar the rabbits and deer)  and only got 14 bales.  Helps that OH has own equipment and bailer, 14 bales wouldn't be worth it otherwise!


----------



## pootleperkin (20 January 2010)

We got around 320 off a 3 acre field that had been grazed up 'til end of April and was harvested in August (left that late because we couldn't find a good weather window). Great hay and cost us £100 to have it made.


----------



## Echo Bravo (20 January 2010)

Sorry but it depends on the weather, rain sunshine
I have 5 acres that we have down for hay. Last year we baled 435 bales the year before less and don't even talk about 2nd crop as it don't happen and yes we spray for weeds and fertilise. and the ground is clay but not as very heavy clay


----------

